# Jewellery, Makeup, Hair Colouring Questions



## Harkiran Kaur (Oct 3, 2012)

I have read the full Rehet (in English) and need calrification on a few things... I want to know the specific rules according to whats written word for word, and not people's extrapolations based on whats written and their interpretation (I mean extrapolating from whats actually written, to include other things that weren't originally mentioned)


*1. JEWELLERY:*

Chapter X Article XVI Para k. states:
"Piercing of nose or ears for wearing ornaments is forbidden for Sikh men and women."

That is the full extent of the text in the Rehet, however I have read that people extrapolate that to mean no jewellery at all. So which is correct?  Is it wrong if people follow it word for word, and not wear pierced earrings, but wear a simple necklace for example?

It does say in the same Chapter and Article in Para t.:
"*For a Sikh, there is no restriction or requirement as to dress* except that he must wear Kachhehra (A drawer type garment fastened by a fitted string round the waist, very  often worn as an underwear.) and turban. A Sikh woman may or may not tie turban."

Jewellery is considered part of dress as an accessory.  The only specifics it mentions are the turban (optional for women) and kachhehra.. and above, the restriction on pierced ears and noses.  Does this mean necklaces, bracelets etc are ok?  


*2. HAIR COLOURING*

Also, in Chapter XIII  Article XXIV Para q. states:

*"*The following individuals shall be liable to chastisement involving automatic boycott:"

sub para 3 states:

"One who dyes his beard" 

I have read that others extrapolate that to mean ANY hair colouring... however is it wrong to follow word for word?  ie If a woman dyes her hair (her natural colour) for example to cover premature greying, would that be wrong?  It's not against what is written word for word... the word 'beard' is pretty specific and to say that means all hair, would be making assumptions would it not?  


*3. MAKEUP:*

As for makeup... I can't seem to find an exact mention or restriction of it at all.... except that I found a quote somewhere that says 'mehendi' is forbidden.  I could not find that quote in the Rehet myself (though maybe I didn't look in the corect spot).  And that same site where I found that quote about mehendi extrapolated that to mean that any makeup is forbidden.  Again, if the mehendi quote is true and that is forbidden, it would still be an extrapolation to include ALL makeup would it not?

So is wearing a little bit of 'tasteful' makeup ok?  


------

Obviously, I know that makeup, jewellery, and hair colouring will not help with spiritual advancement and are just more attachment to Maya.  But having said that, we still have to live life, and sometimes it's just 'fun' to dress up and look nice!  

So what exactly ARE the actual rules on these??

Thanks!


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Oct 3, 2012)

I think Akasha ji, better option would be to follow things which you can understand completely. Read more Gurbani and understand Sikh Philosophy before trying to get to really precise questions. Answering the above ones can be tricky just as it is without providing a background.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Oct 3, 2012)

"Each of us has to decide for themselves how much they’re willing to commit to their faith- that is a personal decision. But we’d be doing ourselves a favor by valuing ourselves according to our actions and decisions instead of others’ ideas of our appearance." - SIKH BEAUTY: http://thelangarhall.com/general/sikh-beauty/

AS A MATTER OF INTEREST:

*Sikholars 2012 : Hair Speaks by Kirpa Kaur* 

http://youtu.be/7aE4bnvML8I


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 3, 2012)

The thing that attracted me most to Sikhism was the 'good to go' philosophy, ie, complete lack of ritual and ceremony, and every rule was more a piece of advice than a hard and fast rule. 

Sikhism also encourages you to use your brain and not rely on rules to live your life.

Personally speaking, I find the SRM quite ridiculous in some parts. Would I be offensive if I said that all the points you have raised, in comparison to the goal of Sikhism, which is in my view, to live a life in consonance with Creation, seem very minor and trivial. 

I think once one has found this consonance, the answers to all the other questions just flow. 

My own opinion only.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Oct 3, 2012)

harry haller said:


> The thing that attracted me most to Sikhism was the 'good to go' philosophy, ie, complete lack of ritual and ceremony, and every rule was more a piece of advice than a hard and fast rule.
> 
> Sikhism also encourages you to use your brain and not rely on rules to live your life.
> 
> ...


 
I happen to agree with you fully... my main reason is exactly what you said!  Sikhi is supposed to be without ritual and all the dogma that other religions and spiritual paths have.  It seems trivial to me, to dictate whether or not someone can wear a bit of makeup, or a necklace, or even colour their hair.  As long as the 5 K's are kept, I don't see how it's a big issue.  

My question arose because I noticed how many people take the original texts and extrapolate of their own volition, and then sell that as a hard and fast rule.  

Being fairly new to the Sikh religion, I don't want to anger anyone obviously... but being a true 'Learner' I tend to question everything instead of just blindly following because someone told me that's how it is. (In fact thats what brought me to the Sikh faith to begin with... my searching for truth about the Universe, and quantum physics, and parallels with Sikhism that arent in any other faith - at least that fit this well) For that reason I will try to follow the SRM as close as possible, however I will follow the literal rules as they are written, and not add to them as some have. 

Of course the whole head covering issue also comes into this.  In the SRM its only mentioned that Sikh men must wear a turban, and it's optional for women.  It does not say that everyone must cover their head all the time... it's inferred for men since it says they must wear a turban at all times, but I can't find anything that says women must wear a chuni (or by choice a turban) at all times.  And in fact, the Amritdhari women I have seen in person sometimes do not have their chuni over their head... ie it slips off etc and they dont replace it right away.  But that is another discussion.


----------



## findingmyway (Oct 3, 2012)

Akasha said:


> I happen to agree with you fully... my main reason is exactly what you said!  Sikhi is supposed to be without ritual and all the dogma that other religions and spiritual paths have.  It seems trivial to me, to dictate whether or not someone can wear a bit of makeup, or a necklace, or even colour their hair.  As long as the 5 K's are kept, I don't see how it's a big issue.
> 
> My question arose because I noticed how many people take the original texts and extrapolate of their own volition, and then sell that as a hard and fast rule.
> 
> ...



My :2cents:

Forget the rules for now. Spend time reading and understanding Gurbani. Once you understand the spirit of the Guru's word, these questions will either become irrelevant or answer themselves. The important part of being a Sikh is the Gurbani. If you don't know Gurmukhi, try reading several translations and essays to gain a deeper understanding of the meaning. I always feel using a single translation is flawed.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 3, 2012)

Following the SRM word for word (maybe not in spirit) or trying to is putting the CART before the Horse....worrying so much about the Exam rather than STUDYING !!( sure to FAIL)

Get the SGGS...read...understand...follow..slowly and surely...and you will find that..the "Jewelery" you find in the *SGGS*...is so beautiful..that nose rings and the most expensive necklaces feel like cheap plastic....you wont be attracted by them...just like in my example about STUDYING...Vs EXAM syndrome...a person who so much Falls in Love with Books and studying....the Exam is like Childs play as he has everything at his finger tips..he can pass with flying colours with his eyes closed...BUT a person who is so terrified by the "EXAM" that he turns to Spotting questions..Guides on How to pass..Exams for Dummies...and all..is a sure FAILURE because he neglects the books and studying hes supposed to do..
Unfortunately in Sikhism today the "leaders/teachers/" are those that beleive in .."STRIKE THE FEAR OF EXAM" in the new sikh type...hence the overemphasis on the Letter of SRM rtaher than the Spirit...

The SPIRIT behind the No nose piercing ( Control of WOMEN)..dyeing hair..(VANITY  Hankaar pride etc)...has been overtaken by the LETTER...

Go back to basics..SGGS FIRST...


----------

